# what do i need to make flash cartoons?



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hay i was just wondering what do i need to create flash cartoons it sounds like fun and want to try it is there any totally free flash kits available?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

give this a read

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macromedia_Flash#Competition


----------

